# the puppies been stood



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

SHAMAN










LOKI










BRUCE










ISIS










LOUIE










BADGER

so which one do you all like


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

They look lovely  gorgeous!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

awww they are so gorgeous, have to say I love buster the most


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh gorg pups. x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwh lovely 
I like Loki.

x


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i love them all but i like shaman theres something about him (cool names :thumbup1: )


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pictures and my havent they grown :thumbup1: I cant decide who I like best though, they are all gorgeous


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

My favourite is Isis. I like the way she's put together, not too angulated; nicely proportioned, but it could be the way she's standing...! And I'm no expert, but she looks kind of 'complete' in the photo. And of course, they change so much too!

Hmmm Loki is nice too with a more level topline (unless that's the coat).


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Shaman.... Bruce....

But they are all lovely....


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

MerlinsMum said:


> My favourite is Isis. I like the way she's put together, not too angulated; nicely proportioned, but it could be the way she's standing...! And I'm no expert, but she looks kind of 'complete' in the photo. And of course, they change so much too!
> 
> Hmmm Loki is nice too with a more level topline (unless that's the coat).


Isis is nice and will be travelling off to Jersey when she is 8 weeks she is going to be a show dog down there with a lovely friend of mine , Loki and Bruce are going to be looked at again by the lady who owns the stud dog as she likes both these boys and if so Bruce will be stopping here


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

aw they are all gorgeous, what a unfair question i have to say badger


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

All lovely but if I had to choose Loui


----------

